# Garage Skate Park



## Niland (Aug 19, 2008)

How about a garage skate park? COOOOOOOL!!!!!!


----------



## SlowRollin' (Jun 26, 2009)

There's a growing number of video's on YouTube showing kids skating on mini-
half pipes made in their garages.

I made my son's half-pipe in the garage and pieced it together in the backyard.  He wants me to build him a smaller one for his bedroom...I'd have to board up the windows and reinforce the walls.  Not gonna happen.

I have room in the gameroom but the wife approval factor was very low.


----------



## imported_frozenstar (Apr 5, 2010)

SlowRollin' said:


> There's a growing number of video's on YouTube showing kids skating on mini-
> half pipes made in their garages.
> 
> I made my son's half-pipe in the garage and pieced it together in the backyard.  He wants me to build him a smaller one for his bedroom...I'd have to board up the windows and reinforce the walls.  Not gonna happen.
> ...



Wow, so that means you need a lot of space to do that right? I wonder how big your garage is.


----------



## siddle (Jun 1, 2011)

You can always create your own cost-effective quarter-pipe ramp out of wood for hours of fun trying new tricks in your own front yard. It would be real fun to mess around.


----------

